# Lewes DE = Old Grounds Flounder on the Thelma Dale



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2012)

Well the Crew was at it again - looking for the "one" 
Me
Jimmy T and Steve 

We boarded the boat armed with bucktails, secret weapon baits and more cut bait then we could have used in three trips

I stuck with squid and some of Jimmy's salmon belly (yes, you are reading correctly he brought a tub of purty salmon belly)

Steve was using a little of everything but doing well with the frozen whole fish

Jimmy was using gulp and salmon belly 

Jimmy was easy high hook - put on a show with a 2oz spro and a teaser rig - Steve was not far behind - one after the other tb, tb, tb keepr - sea bass


Picking were a little slower for me but I managed some nice sea bass and a few keeper flounder as well


Ended up with 7 flounder and around 10 sea bass

Steady action all day and great company

They made me take the photos cause they said I was Unphotoreplicantic - whatever that means?


----------



## linehand (Jul 19, 2012)

VERY Nice. Fire up the grill.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 19, 2012)

:twisted: Mighty fine action for you guys!!!!! Some of the best tasting fish you can catch.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great catch, looks like a pretty nice head boat


----------



## jigngrub (Jul 21, 2012)

Dose are some real nice flounda!!!

How much $$$ and for how long on that boat? 8 hr trip?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 21, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> Dose are some real nice flounda!!!
> 
> How much $$$ and for how long on that boat? 8 hr trip?




Size limit in DE is 18" it is $90 for a full day (8 hrs plus)


----------



## jigngrub (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a good size limit and is great for the flounder fishery!

How many Sea Robins did y'all pull up?

Do they have a galley on that boat that sells burgers and beer? Just wondering if it's like the ones down on the gulf coast.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> That's a good size limit and is great for the flounder fishery!
> 
> How many Sea Robins did y'all pull up?
> 
> Do they have a galley on that boat that sells burgers and beer? Just wondering if it's like the ones down on the gulf coast.





There is a galley - but they only use that for the deep drop 18-36 hr trips

No beer no burgers on a short trip - all fishing!


----------

